# OLD Career questions



## Ironxxx (Jun 26, 2017)

Just reading through the OLD book and came across some stuff in careers:

Alchemist - Gaseous Concoction - whats the range on this?
Barbarian - Keen Senses - is this a bonus or dice pool bonus? ie. subject to dice pool max or not?
Burglar - Locksmith - this states you get an exceptional quality lockpicking kit which are normally subject to the max dice pool rule but the exploit states its a bonus.
Fire mage - Fiery Affinity - +1d6 to any fire related attribute checks as a bonus? or as an extra dice pool dice?
Fire Mage - Flaming Aura - how big is the aura? 5' from the character?
Gladiator - Unusual Weapon - These are still subject to the dice pool max rule?

Thats all for now, thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 26, 2017)

The standard range for a thrown item is 3.

Max Dice Pool applies to the attribute + skill + equipment dice pool formation only. Bonuses from exploits, position, LUC, all apply after the MDP. There's a sidebar in the combat chapter which describes this - I don't have a book to hand to check the page number though. (Edit - got hold a book: see pg. 137, "Making an Attack" sidebar).

The lockpick is equipment in that context. The second sentence merely explains what an exceptional lock pick does.

The word "bonus" doesn't affect this in any way.

Auras are based on size. See pg. 272. (Yes, that could be more convenient placed in the exploit text, too!)

It also worth keeping an eye on the Rules FAQ on the official website as that is great for clarifying things!


----------



## Ironxxx (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't have a book to hand? I expected a throne made from copies of WOIN


----------



## Morrus (Jun 26, 2017)

Ironxxx said:


> Don't have a book to hand? I expected a throne made from copies of WOIN




Sure, but that's at home!


----------

